# Renewal of Spanish driving licrnce



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Good evening all!

I have a Spanish driving licence, even tho I'm British, I exchanged it years ago, what's the latest procedure on renewing it? As it expires in January.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Find a local 'Reconocimiento' that does D/L renewals & that's it. They will do the lot. . Medical, take photo direct to computer, paperwork, issue temporary licence , all done on line . Some aare walk-in. others an appointment is necessary.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Gus Lopez, I hope it's as non complicated as it sounds!! There's a place in Denia, I'll pop into Monday.


----------



## skellorn (Oct 13, 2013)

I can add to this post, my UK licence had 2 months left and if I wanted to change to a Spanish one they would give me a spanish one which would also have 2 months left but as I wanted a new ten year Spanish one they sent me for a medical which involved walking accross the road playing a driving simulator and looking at numbers, it cost £30, I then got my certificate and took it back to the same guy who gave me a piece of paper which I have to to take back when they contact me. They send my details to the UK and once the UK confirm my licence is valid they will contact me to collect my new Spanish licence. So far so good.....

THanks

Craig


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for info, I've located a place in Denia which do everything requested from Traffic (DGT) for 58€ new licence delivered to my house.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I have a Spanish driving licence, even tho I'm British, I exchanged it years ago, what's the latest procedure on renewing it? As it expires in January.


Whilst my Spanish licence has expired or cancelled can I apply for my Uk one to be reissued? I'd like to have both


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

agua642 said:


> Whilst my Spanish licence has expired or cancelled can I apply for my Uk one to be reissued? I'd like to have both


You can't it is illegal.EU rules . No one can hold 2 licences from different countries.

Unfortunately when draughting the law to prevent multiple exchanges , they failed to take into account people who had multiple licences obtained by actually taking tests in the days before exchanging was the norm.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> You can't it is illegal.EU rules . No one can hold 2 licences from different countries.
> 
> Unfortunately when draughting the law to prevent multiple exchanges , they failed to take into account people who had multiple licences obtained by actually taking tests in the days before exchanging was the norm.


OK thanks for the info, I won't bother, only reason I asked was I'm looking at moving to Ireland and my passport is British but my D. Licence is Spanish, makes things more complicated!!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Do you have to get a medical certificate from one of the for lack of a better term certified Reconocimiento places that are somewhat listed on the DGT website or can you get one from any GP?
Also can anyone recommend a place in Alicante, El Campello, San Juan areas?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Do you have to get a medical certificate from one of the for lack of a better term certified Reconocimiento places that are somewhat listed on the DGT website or can you get one from any GP?
> Also can anyone recommend a place in Alicante, El Campello, San Juan areas?


You have to get one from a certified centre and not just 'any old GP'. This is because it is actually more than a medical - they also test hand-eye coordination by playing some sort of stupid, archaic video game 

The list on the DGT website should tell you where to find the nearest one to you.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You have to get one from a certified centre and not just 'any old GP'. This is because it is actually more than a medical - they also test hand-eye coordination by playing some sort of stupid, archaic video game
> 
> The list on the DGT website should tell you where to find the nearest one to you.


Thanks all done & I have received new licence.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahh oh well, that would of been convenient.

The list on the DGT website is a bit rubbish, just a phone number and address and not even the name of the centre. I can play lucky dip with phone numbers but I might be better off trying to go to one to book an appointment.

Do you need to take anything with you?
I just need the certificate to then pass on to HR.

I also need to get someone to witness my signature and verify I am me for some Australian paperwork, a doctor is on the list of people who can do that so do you think they would likely be able to do that too?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> they also test hand-eye coordination by playing some sort of stupid, archaic video game
> 
> .


In some places ! :lol:


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> In some places ! :lol:


I went to a centre de reconocimiento de conducir en Denia, all i needed was ID they do the rest. 58€ delivered to my house 3 weeks later.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Ahh oh well, that would of been convenient.
> 
> The list on the DGT website is a bit rubbish, just a phone number and address and not even the name of the centre. I can play lucky dip with phone numbers but I might be better off trying to go to one to book an appointment.
> 
> ...


Well,use yellow pages or similar then.

I have never heard of a Spanish GP signing any passport papers. Spaniards don't need a signature from anyone. Doesn't the person who signs have to be of a certain nationality?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well,use yellow pages or similar then.
> 
> I have never heard of a Spanish GP signing any passport papers. Spaniards don't need a signature from anyone. Doesn't the person who signs have to be of a certain nationality?


Apparently not. When I renewed the bank manager or doctors signature would have been fine I was told.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well,use yellow pages or similar then.
> 
> I have never heard of a Spanish GP signing any passport papers. Spaniards don't need a signature from anyone. Doesn't the person who signs have to be of a certain nationality?


that used to be the case, but they changed it a few years ago


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well,use yellow pages or similar then.
> 
> I have never heard of a Spanish GP signing any passport papers. Spaniards don't need a signature from anyone. Doesn't the person who signs have to be of a certain nationality?


That's what I ended up doing using paginasamarillas, I'm just going to pick one that's open in the evenings and walk in.

Well that doesn't mean that they can't/wont do it if asked nicely or for a nominal fee. It's just a signature and seeing as we don't know anyone else on the list, maybe my wifes Spanish teacher then I may as well ask them.
I thought that too about the nationality which would of left me having to go to Madrid so I asked for clarification and eventually they got back saying any Dr, teacher, postmaster, nurse, JP will do.
I'm not sure I have confidence in this advice though but all I can do is try and follow the instructions given. Personally I foresee a big mess.


----------

